# 2 x Trek 560



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

A while back, I built a small 1985 Trek 560 up for my son Isaac. I liked the frame so much that when I saw one in my size, I nabbed it. Today we went for a ride on our matching Treks--here's Isaac with the two bikes.

His: Salsa bar and stem, Sugino triple, old XT derailers, Exage brakes and levers, 105/ME14 wheels with a 7-speed cassette mounted with a spacer.

Mine: Generic bar, TTT stem, Ultegra double, 600 and RX100 derailers, RSX and RX100 brakes, Exage levers, whatever wheels I could dig up (though I like the red rim) and a 9-speed SRAM cassette.

I just need to get red cages and then I think I'm set!


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Andy M-S said:


> A while back, I built a small 1985 Trek 560 up for my son Isaac. I liked the frame so much that when I saw one in my size, I nabbed it. Today we went for a ride on our matching Treks--here's Isaac with the two bikes.
> 
> His: Salsa bar and stem, Sugino triple, old XT derailers, Exage brakes and levers, 105/ME14 wheels with a 7-speed cassette mounted with a spacer.
> 
> ...


Steel Treks rule.

If I'd bought the Trek 660 (True Temper steel, Shimano 600) instead of the Giant Cadex (bonded carbon, Shimano 105) back in 1990, I'd probably still be riding it. As it was, a Columbus SL, Campy-equipped Otero called my name in 2000, and the Giant was sold off, beginning my re-love for steel bikes. But I do ride a steel Trek MTB, and love it.

--Shannon


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

I'll try to post up a couple of pics of the Trek 660 I recently -- strike that -- my LBS recently got back in nice working order. The Reynolds steel tubing has a couple of rust spots I need to fix around the cable routers but otherwise is a treat to ride.


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

I have ridden the wheels of my 560 (literally after 21 years the rear hub is shot) she is all stock except for tires (tubes duh), tape,pedals, computer & saddle bag. The saddle is the original Selle San Marcos. i was going to swap it out with something newer but it is actually quite comfortable, I have owned this bike for two years ( I bought it off the original owner who didn't even get a thousand miles on her, but he did give me the Orignal receipt and owners manual) I may buy other bikes but I am keeping this one I love the feel of Steel Treks. I love the fact you found matching frames....enjoy the rides-Robb


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

The thread rises from the grave...

I just picked up a 1985 560 for $120. It looked hurtin' but it cleaned up very nicely. Sparkly purple paint rules. Photos soon.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Please post pics.
My first road bike was a '85 purple stell Trek.
It was stolen while in college. I would love to have another.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

If fleabay is any indication, there is a newfound appreciation for lugged steel Treks. I'm keeping my eye out for one - preferably Reynolds 531.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Richard said:


> If fleabay is any indication, there is a newfound appreciation for lugged steel Treks. I'm keeping my eye out for one - preferably Reynolds 531.


They've been going for reasonable prices. I had an '86 560 that was Reynolds 531. Wish I still had it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got an '83 frameset somewhere (attic, I think). got it about 10 yrs ago for about $100 and used it as a fg for awhile. I suppose it will get refinished (powdercoated and new dt decal) someday


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

I just returned from a 25 mile ride. I love this thing.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Here it is. Brakes and levers are Suntour Cylone, as is front derailleur. Cranks are Dura-Ace, rear derailleur is Shimano 600 and shifters are Shimano RX100. This is the bike after about an hour with WD-40, a toothbrush and a t-shirt. It was covered in dirt and surface rust. Still some work to do but the foundation is solid. I took a look in the head tube and seat tube and it doesn't look like there's any rust.

Unlike some old Treks tire clearance is very limited--at least under the fork crown. The rear even has fender mounts at the chainstays and even a threaded hole at the brake bridge, but it'd be tough to fit a fender in there. Plus, there's no braze-ons, so I'm not sure what the thinking was here.

Anyone know how to find replacement hoods for Cyclone levers? Will Dia-Compes work?


----------



## tony597fitter (Apr 4, 2010)

I picked up an 86 Trek 500 tri-series off craigslist about a month back for $200.
All Reynolds 531, Shimano 600 groupset with Mavic tubulars.
Best part was the guy rebuilt the entire bike.

Also, the bike was only made one year.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

nickillus said:


> I just returned from a 25 mile ride. I love this thing.


I had the same year/model frame. The Reynolds 531 frame was a great ride. I sold the frame a couple years ago. I miss it. Rode better than the flashier DeRosa Prestige and Tommasini Sintesi bikes that I had.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

jeebus said:


> I had the same year/model frame. The Reynolds 531 frame was a great ride. I sold the frame a couple years ago. I miss it. Rode better than the flashier DeRosa Prestige and Tommasini Sintesi bikes that I had.


I'd love to buy a new Derosa NeoPrimato or a Tommasini Techno, and perhaps someday I will. Considering the investment and present economy I wonder if they would be that significant a move up. I'm sticking with vintage steel and will continue searching for another.
I'd really like a 660.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

rcnute said:


> Anyone know how to find replacement hoods for Cyclone levers? Will Dia-Compes work?


The diacompes they sell at V-O mostly work on Campy SR... I'd guess they should mostly work on yours. Better than nothing, anyway.


----------



## RFC (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are a couple of more. My original 1989 grey 660, which I still have, and the white 1989 picked up recently and converted to single speed.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought mine in 1987 - this is a 560EX Pro with something called SIS...


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice to see there are still good TREK bikes being ridden  . Those 660s look sweet RFC. Can't seem to find any gems at my local CL.


----------

